# Shows that have gone downhill



## nekosync (Sep 29, 2014)

What shows do you think have gone downhill?

I think Simpsons has - the Family Guy crossover, the "beloved character" death...


Spoiler



Krusty's dad died. He's not even a main character, so it was a big disappointment.


The characters are just exaggerations of themselves, and have lost all their charm. The jokes are as bland as a glass of lukewarm water.


----------



## locker (Sep 29, 2014)

American Idol, the voice and dancing with the stars


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 29, 2014)

It's ended now but Dexter. I used to love the earlier seasons of it. The final season was just terrible and the finale was so disappointing. It left a lot of questions unanswered, and now I always look back negatively at a show I used to love. :/


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 29, 2014)

Idk if it's still like this, but I stopped watching Grey's Anatomy during the sixth season because it had been getting worse and worse. I'm currently rewatching it, and I'm planning on watching at least the sixth season. It may have gotten better since I stopped watching it.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 29, 2014)

~

Simpons hasn't been good since like...2003.  Spongebob got bad after the movie, family guy....ug.  Hmm.  Since Rebecca Sugar left Adventure time, I just haven't been as into it.  She's got this kind of magic in her writing, and she really brings it out in her comics, and in steven universe.  But adventure time seems to need an ending.

Maybe this doesn't count, but Cartoon network in general?  I mean, it just seems so lacking now a'days.  I just can't see how shows like Jonny Test appeals to anyone, and I don't see why they cancelled shows like Symbiotic Titan.  Or maybe I've just grown up too much to see what it offers....who am I kidding, I love cartoons.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2014)

I liked The Walking Dead for the first couple of seasons but after that I couldn't watch anymore. It was becoming so repetitive to me and most of the characters were beginning to annoy me.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 29, 2014)

I will never ever ever get over how terrible Heroes became after the first season  it had so much potential.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 29, 2014)

Sword Art Online. I thought it was going to be cool with a strong female leader fighting alongside the main protagonist, but it just ended up with the classic damsel in distress and didn't focus enough on the actual completing of the game. There was too much love interest.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Spongebob and the Simpsons are the most obvious picks.
Simpsons has been going down hill since the 11th season, and Spongebob has been...meh after season 4.
Family Guy to extent, but at least it still entertains me better than the old seasons (Seasons 1-early 3) did.
South Park is still going strong.
Family OddParrents did after Poof was introduced...not a huge fan of the new dog they introduced.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 29, 2014)

Disney Channel itself has gone downhill since Wizards of Waverly Place, Suite life on deck, and Hannah Montana ended imo.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Crap, I forgot about Phineas and Ferb...that show is still still going..


----------



## Cazqui (Sep 29, 2014)

Anything that goes on for 5+ years that didn't have a set story to begin with.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 29, 2014)

Eastenders.


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 29, 2014)

Supernatural - it took the equivalent of a leap down the Reichenbach Fall since Season 6. 

Yet, I am still _remotely_ clinging on because of Cas, Crowley, Gabriel...AND DEATH <3


----------



## Mariah (Sep 29, 2014)

The Office went downhill when Steve Carell left.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 29, 2014)

Nickelodeon and disney. Spongebob and the other shows in general got worse around 2006- when i started to watch them. Although disney got worse when this stopped doing this, oddly enough:





I think i had been watching for maybe a year or 2 at that point? Because i only recognize harper from Wizards of Waverly place. And thats because that show lasted until 2012.
Maybe i just think this because i grew out of them. Uh, well, most of them. Gravity falls is still good.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 29, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> It's ended now but Dexter. I used to love the earlier seasons of it. The final season was just terrible and the finale was so disappointing. It left a lot of questions unanswered, and now I always look back negatively at a show I used to love. :/



I'd have to agree with this.  I really like seasons 1-4, but struggled to watch the later seasons.  I won't even comment on the final season or the last episode, I'll just say that it left MUCH to be desired and I walked away feeling annoyed that I had even bothered to watch the final season in the first place.


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

Just on the Family Guy thing, I feel like it stank when the brought it back after it got canceled the first time tbh.

Also, even though it's gone AGAIN, is Futurama. I loved it, loved those weird movies they did, loved the reboot, then the 2nd reboot = why. They pulled so many dumb lame nauseating jokes, it was like they said "lol yeah we know we're not going anywhere so we'll make offensive jokes freely", basically like Family Guy after it secured it's spot, American Dad, The Simpsons. Any of those animated shows.
Bob's Burgers teeters on the brink of falling into those pointlessly offensive cartoons. I liked it too, but once they gain their white boy bro audience and get their foot in the door it's all: whoop party over, everyone leave, nothing to see here.


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 29, 2014)

It just ended, but HIMYM. The jokes leading up to the final season were getting stale and Ted was rather whiny- which got annoying. And then the series finale... like, seriously? That's an awful ending, imo. We wait around for all those seasons to meet the mother, and then you go and do that? It was rather disappointing.​


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 29, 2014)

Haven.  I love a good sci fi show, but this one, although was promising in the beginning, is running out of ideas.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 29, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I think Simpsons has - the Family Guy crossover, the "beloved character" death...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> Simpons hasn't been good since like...2003.





sp19047 said:


> Spongebob and the Simpsons are the most obvious picks.
> Simpsons has been going down hill since the 11th season, and Spongebob has been...meh after season 4.



Everyone I meet dislikes the new seasons. Why are the later seasons of "The Simpsons" successful when it seems that a lot of people hate them?


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 29, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Everyone I meet dislikes the new seasons. Why are the later seasons of "The Simpsons" successful when it seems that a lot of people hate them?



I personally love the newer seasons more. Granted, I only started watching The Simpsons four or five years ago, but I still have seen every season and own most of them. Last season was probably one of my favorites, honestly. c:

I wasn't a fan of the crossover episode on Sunday, but that was mostly the work of the Family Guy writers anyways. (And it showed.)​


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Everyone I meet dislikes the new seasons. Why are the later seasons of "The Simpsons" successful when it seems that a lot of people hate them?



I oddly enough rather like some of the newer episodes. I think 20th or 21st season was when it started to come back a little imo. For me I don't like seasons 13-19. They're boring. I don't know how even the fresh ideas were just like Ok. Obviously at the time all the creativity flew over to Futurama. Now they've gone back to the Simpsons.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh and Pokemon got really bad (To me, at least)when they decided to take out brock and make team rocket serious... I miss brock, but its getting better with X and Y. I also don't really like the Johto arc because i thought it was really just a bunch of filler episodes.


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol I forgot that Pokemon would technically count for me too. But I fell off the pkmn anime bandwagon ages ago, I think it got too weird and childish for me during the Hoenn stuff.


----------



## Motte (Sep 29, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> I'd have to agree with this.  I really like seasons 1-4, but struggled to watch the later seasons.  I won't even comment on the final season or the last episode, I'll just say that it left MUCH to be desired and I walked away feeling annoyed that I had even bothered to watch the final season in the first place.


Yeah  I was going to post about Dexter. I can't remember which season I started to lose interest... I know I totally skipped out on the entire biblical season. Also the season about the girls in barrels was pretty bleh.

Can't think of anything else. I think it's pretty easy to figure out if a show is bad early on / drop it before investing any more time into it.

Oh, The Bridge started off pretty good but once the first season revealed who the killer was it went to ****. I'm curious if the 2nd season is better.


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't believe (unless I overlooked it) that no one mentioned dropping off of Dexter when the weird Deb + Dexter thing started. When I saw that I was like "lol there goes the fanbase"


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 29, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> 
> Maybe this doesn't count, but Cartoon network in general?  I mean, it just seems so lacking now a'days.  I just can't see how shows like Jonny Test appeals to anyone, and I don't see why they cancelled shows like Symbiotic Titan.  Or maybe I've just grown up too much to see what it offers....who am I kidding, I love cartoons.



Agreed!  I personally liked the older Cartoon Network and Nick better.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 29, 2014)

~

I've gotta be honest about pokemon....we lost cable as the third season came out, so I haven't been up to date on it in years.


----------



## Motte (Sep 29, 2014)

n64king said:


> I can't believe (unless I overlooked it) that no one mentioned dropping off of Dexter when the weird Deb + Dexter thing started. When I saw that I was like "lol there goes the fanbase"


Oh yeah lmao. That didn't even go anywhere. That British pyromaniac character came to mind as well.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 29, 2014)

Digimon, pretty much every incarnation of Scooby Doo, Avatar, and omg, the horror that was the last two seasons of That 70s Show.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

I got back into the Pokemon anime around the Best Wishes series...and it was pretty fun throughout the adventure.
Although, the XY series is much much better....but lacks Oshawott.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MagicalCat590 said:


> Digimon, pretty much every incarnation of Scooby Doo, Avatar, and omg, the horror that was the last two seasons of That 70s Show.


I've heard that Digimon Fusion was pretty good, though I don't have the heart to watch it.
The only incarnation of Scooby Doo that I enjoy is "A Pup Named Scooby Doo", loved that show for it's humor (Ironic since the same writers went on to do Tiny Toon Adventures) and visual gags.
Avatar did start a bit...well...not good at the start of Book 3, but it did end off great.
And...I never watched "That 70's Show"....unfortunately.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the last few seasons of Ren & Stimpy weren't as good as Seasons 1 & 2 to me.
It felt like it lost some of that Golden Age Animation touch to it as it went on...and it was less insane than before (Thanks Nickelodeon).


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 29, 2014)

Teen Nick (since I can't spell it the other way) in general. Every time a show ends, a new one comes along that is just as worst as the last one. Also, probably 90% of the shows on Teen Nick has the same background story/plot as past tv shows or movies. The same goes with Disney Channel about everything I just wrote.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, even though this is a Disney show, That's so Raven got worse by each season. It got less and less funny and stopped getting funny by season 4.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 29, 2014)

Disney Channel and Nick are horrible these days, but I was pleasantly surprised by one of the newest shows on Nick (Nicky, Ricky, ****y and Dawn is the name of it, I think), it's actually pretty good and the characters have a certain kind of charm I haven't seen in any Nick shows for a while now. That might have to do with a case of good casting for once.

Glee is just awful these days. I was obsessed with the show when it first came out, but after season one it just kept getting worse as the seasons went on. Has it been cancelled yet? It needs to be.


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 29, 2014)

Marie said:


> Disney Channel itself has gone downhill since Wizards of Waverly Place, Suite life on deck, and Hannah Montana ended imo.


Ironically, I found a reason to care about that channel again this year when _Girl Meets World_ aired.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 29, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Also, even though this is a Disney show, That's so Raven got worse by each season. It got less and less funny and stopped getting funny by season 4.



Get out >=(


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 29, 2014)

Spongebob ;A;


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 29, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I've heard that Digimon Fusion was pretty good, though I don't have the heart to watch it.
> The only incarnation of Scooby Doo that I enjoy is "A Pup Named Scooby Doo", loved that show for it's humor (Ironic since the same writers went on to do Tiny Toon Adventures) and visual gags.
> Avatar did start a bit...well...not good at the start of Book 3, but it did end off great.
> And...I never watched "That 70's Show"....unfortunately.



I thought Digimon Fusion was too childish and lacked a compelling story arc unlike the original Digimon Adventure.  I've always really hated A Pup Named Scooby Doo. The only Scooby series I dislike more than it is What's New, Scooby Doo? and that's actually considered one of the better series. As a for Avatar, I actually love the original series. I just really don't like the new Korra spin-off because Korra just comes off as really bratty and arrogant, IMO, and I'm not feeling the whole steampunk theme. My husband says that Korra has matured a lot since the first season is a lot more bearable, but I just can't bring myself to watch it. 

Also does anyone remember X-Men: Evolution? I was always really disappointed by the last season of that when Rogue got all mopey over Mystique being her mom and Nightcrawler was all depressed. The whole thing was just, well, depressing and way too over-dramatic for a kids' show. Plus, I hated how they wrote out the sentinels and House of M arc.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 29, 2014)

Well... The Following was a really good show, but the story began to decline after the first season/story arc ended (it's still good, just not the same). Sword Art Online has the same problem, I liked everything about it in the first arc basically, but everything after went downhill. Those are the only two coming to mind at the present.


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

SKINS (UK). 
The first generation (Cassie, Jal, Michelle, ect + Effy) was great.
The second generation is just... I don't know.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 29, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> SKINS (UK).
> The first generation (Cassie, Jal, Michelle, ect + Effy) was great.
> The second generation is just... I don't know.



Gen 2 was pretty good. Gen 3 though....absolutely terrible. Season 7 was good. It wasn't like the previous seasons at all but I enjoyed it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 30, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Get out >=(



I said it got LESS funny, I didn't say it was never funny. It was, but I find myself laughing less and less with each season. In my opinion, seasons 1-2 was the funniest. Don't get butt hurt over someone's _opinion_.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 30, 2014)

True blood became terrible. Season 2 was unbearable, then it picked up a little bit. I still watched every season because i was too emotionally invested in it >.<. It's been about a month since the last episode and I'm still incredibly ****ed off about it


----------



## azukitan (Sep 30, 2014)

Not sure if it counts as a "show", but I nominate Smosh for going downhill. Their videos just aren't as funny anymore :c


----------



## Cory (Sep 30, 2014)

Every show except big bang theory


----------



## Opal (Sep 30, 2014)

All disney shows, it used to have good shows like 10 yrs ago


----------



## oath2order (Sep 30, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I said it got LESS funny, I didn't say it was never funny. It was, but I find myself laughing less and less with each season. In my opinion, seasons 1-2 was the funniest. Don't get butt hurt over someone's _opinion_.



Oh calm down, it's a joke.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cory said:


> Every show except big bang theory



I disagree. It's not bad, but the chemistry between Leonard and Penny has been off ever since the actors broke up IRL, and the show has suffered for it, IMO. Plus, I find it really sick that the writers have just been stringing Amy along for, like, what -- 4 seasons now? That stopped being funny a while ago.


----------



## Horus (Sep 30, 2014)

Dexter, Prison Break, Pokemon, and Supernatural


And then there's the entirety of Channel 11


----------



## Minene (Sep 30, 2014)

Marie said:


> Disney Channel itself has gone downhill since Wizards of Waverly Place, Suite life on deck, and Hannah Montana ended imo.


I agree. those were the main shows I used to watch D:

Anyway I think spongebob is a given. The newer episodes are...bleh. The older episodes were far better ;;


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Sep 30, 2014)

Horus said:


> Dexter, Prison Break, Pokemon, and Supernatural
> 
> 
> And then there's the entirety of Channel 11


Supernatural shoulda ended at season 5, and yes FOX is terrible.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 30, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> SKINS (UK).
> The first generation (Cassie, Jal, Michelle, ect + Effy) was great.
> The second generation is just... I don't know.


Aw I liked the second generation...that might've just been because of Emily and Naomi though. But I agree, first gen was the best.


----------



## Horus (Sep 30, 2014)

Slayer_Buffy said:


> Supernatural shoulda ended at season 5, and yes FOX is terrible.



Agreed


----------



## Cory (Sep 30, 2014)

mlp has gone down in quality (not that it had any quality to begin with)


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 30, 2014)

Dexter went downhill massively. It was my favorite show and then it gradually deteriorated. Each season worse than the previous one, until we got the ****tiest finale of all time. It was one of the biggest middle fingers to an audience I had ever seen. It left me and many others very disappointed, and feeling like we just wasted our time.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 30, 2014)

Ressurrection,it had so much potential,but it was ruined so earlly...

Sword Art Online.After they beat the second game and go into the second,it''s pretty much a videogame at that point,they can log out,no one dies...Boring...xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 30, 2014)

Family guy


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 30, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Dexter went downhill massively. It was my favorite show and then it gradually deteriorated. Each season worse than the previous one, until we got the ****tiest finale of all time. It was one of the biggest middle fingers to an audience I had ever seen. It left me and many others very disappointed, and feeling like we just wasted our time.



What happened in Dexter's finale that disappointed so many people?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 30, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Dexter went downhill massively. It was my favorite show and then it gradually deteriorated. Each season worse than the previous one, until we got the ****tiest finale of all time. It was one of the biggest middle fingers to an audience I had ever seen. It left me and many others very disappointed, and feeling like we just wasted our time.



I'm in the middle of the fourth season right now. It is freaking torture and not just because the show is depressing as heck T.T


----------



## XIII (Sep 30, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Dexter went downhill massively. It was my favorite show and then it gradually deteriorated. Each season worse than the previous one, until we got the ****tiest finale of all time. It was one of the biggest middle fingers to an audience I had ever seen. It left me and many others very disappointed, and feeling like we just wasted our time.


Ugh, agreed. Dexter was, for a long time my absolute favorite TV series. I even got past S6 (the 'religious' season) without letting it drop. Then Hannah came on and it felt like a love-based drama show more than anything else. And then... That finale. Grah.


----------



## Horus (Sep 30, 2014)

If you're thinking about watching Dexter, here's the season finale


----------



## Beachland (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else, but I LOVED season 1 of Ricky Gervais' netflix show called Derek. Season 2 came out this summer and I was really disappointed by it, it wasn't nearly as funny or entertaining as the first season and seemed like it was trying too hard to get across its message.


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 30, 2014)

The pokemon anime, while still pretty good, is kind of repetitive.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 30, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Oh calm down, it's a joke.



I don't believe I was getting overly-aggressive and it didn't seem like a joke to me. I'm going to stop replying now bye.


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2014)

Every animated show.  Simpsons in particular, any new episodes I try to watch mostly just leave me with second-hand embarrassment. I'd say Family Guy too but it's been garbage for a long time.



Mariah said:


> The Office went downhill when Steve Carell left.



Also this. :< I tried to pretend I still liked it after Michael was gone but it was hard, especially after Andy's character became unbearable.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 1, 2014)

Okabiness said:


> The pokemon anime, while still pretty good, is *kind of repetitive.*



They've been repeating the same storyline with only minute changes for more than six seasons -.-


----------



## nekosync (Oct 1, 2014)

SpongeBob episodes are so gross. They're pretty much un-watchable.


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 1, 2014)

Another one I just thought of is Misfits (UK TV series). The first two seasons were good, but then key characters ended up leaving until there were none of the original characters left. I still watched it until the end, but it was definitely much better at the start. I guess it's hard to keep a show going when you have to introduce new characters a lot.


----------



## MayorRachel (Oct 1, 2014)

the show Winx Club, to me, has gone down!! like...jeez!! It has so many problems now, and the main character is soooo op...its not even funny -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



nekosync said:


> SpongeBob episodes are so gross. They're pretty much un-watchable.



Yeah....The Splinter and The Wringer..is pretty gross. ech


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 1, 2014)

I was probably one the few people who didn't find the "Splinter" episode from Spongebob disgusting...but then again I was like...10 or 11 when I first seen that episode.
The stuff they do on Ren & Stimpy is more gross than say "The Splinter", but then again I'm a dude and I enjoy crap like that.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 1, 2014)

nekosync said:


> What shows do you think have gone downhill?
> 
> I think Simpsons has - the Family Guy crossover, the "beloved character" death...
> 
> ...



I died laughing at the crossover especially when they poked fun at themselves like the airforce part but the season premier of Simpsons was just garbage. But I feel as though the Family Guy crossover made up for it as long as the rest of the episodes this season are not that bad...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm still waiting for one of the main Simpsons voice cast to die.


Spoiler:  



and then get replaced with a new voice so Fox can keep their money train chugging along


----------



## Javocado (Oct 2, 2014)

Simpsons and Spongebob are the two main culprits here.
Throw Fairly Odd Parents in there too.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 2, 2014)

One of my childhood shows was Art Attack, it was something I really looked forward to everyday. When they remade it, it was horrible.


----------



## mdchan (Oct 2, 2014)

TV shows either being taken off the air or going downhill is the reason I don't watch TV anymore.
My list would be:

-Pokemon (after Johto, though Hoenn wasn't too bad)
It just got repetitive and dull.  You could pretty much guess the pace of the anime and what's going to happen even down to what pokemon Ash is going to catch in the new regions.

-The Big Bang Theory
The last season wasn't great, and this new season was dull and not as funny.  

-Family Guy
Has been going downhill for a long time.

-YuGiOh
Yea, I used to watch it...frankly, I think it hit its downhill point halfway through GX.  I didn't even watch the last arc/saga, let alone all of the new seasons after GX ended.  It's like... "how long can we milk the card-game anime genre?".  Season Zero/Shadow Games saga was the best; first season wasn't bad.  An anime based off a card game shouldn't have more than one or two seasons with the same characters (let alone make a new cast of characters) unless the plot is exceptional.

-Law & Order SVU
Once Stabler left, it went downhill; and Benson started to do a complete 180 flip in personality.

-Fairly Odd Parents
I agree with what someone else said; once Poof was introduced, plus the dog character, it just hit rock bottom.  It became more of Poof's hijinks rather than Timmy's.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 2, 2014)

I agree on the post above about Yu-Gi-Oh and Law and Order: SVU for similar reasons. Also most cartoons that have been able to run since the 90's or early 2000's, it's time to pull them off the air, it's garbage what they're feeding kids now. I'm not saying crappy cartoons haven't existed before this time, we certainly had our share, but how half of this stays on the air for a decade is beyond me. 

I think Once Upon a Time has declined in quality as well, they've stretched character arcs out for no reason, and the episodes since Peter Pan have been lackluster for the most part. They've added annoying henchmen characters, had a terrible half-sister villain for the entire third season that sneered more than she actually posed a threat. I think they try to add too much drama in and it ends up becoming unfocused. I'm not really sure what to think about Frozen being the base of the fourth season, I'm pretty neutral on the movie itself, but I'm not sure if it will overshadow all the characters on the show, it's a little awkward. We'll see.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 2, 2014)

Scooby Doo, I used to watch it all the time when I was younger and recently I watched a few episodes because my brother was. The love interest between velma and shaggy is really bad as are the story plots (what's with all it's crystal cove thing). A couple or the episodes didn't even mention scobbysnacks and stuff. One thing though is in my opioinon bad but generally it's a good thing and that is the animation. I loved the old animations and for me they made them scary. Nowadays the animation is pretty good but I just don't like it.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 4, 2014)

The Late Late Show (Irish chat show), British soap operas, 2 Broke Girls, Pokemon, The Big Bang Theory, Revenge and Reeling in the Years.

Also  shows that haven't been on tv for ages I think like the x files, charmed, buffy, xmen, Spider-Man, tmnt 1987, the practice, fraiser, the inbetweeners, tmnt 2003, lost, yugioh, desperate housewives, fairly odd parents, etc.


----------



## Hyasynth (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't watch TV anymore, so all I can comment on is anime because I'm a huge weeb.

SAO should have ended after the MCs actually beat SAO. But no, they had to go onto some unrelated game and reduce the badass female main into a caged fairy damsel in distress. The show was already Wish Fulfillment: The Experience but I could forgive it because defeat meant death and there was real meaning in winning, but once that was lost it all became pointless. 



mdchan said:


> -YuGiOh
> Yea, I used to watch it...frankly, I think it hit its downhill point halfway through GX.  I didn't even watch the last arc/saga, let alone all of the new seasons after GX ended.  It's like... "how long can we milk the card-game anime genre?".  Season Zero/Shadow Games saga was the best; first season wasn't bad.  An anime based off a card game shouldn't have more than one or two seasons with the same characters (let alone make a new cast of characters) unless the plot is exceptional.


I agree that Season 0 was the best, but the later series are pretty fun to watch if you can suspend your disbelief. They all sound ridiculous on paper but they're a fun ride as long as you _don't_ watch the dub.

Same for Pokemon. I feel like it tanked in Johto and only got better until the start of BW (where it turned to garbage), only to peak again for XY.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 4, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Simpsons and Spongebob are the two main culprits here.
> *Throw Fairly Odd Parents in there too*.



Ok, thank god someone mentioned this, I was about to.
In my opinion, it got bad when Poof was born, and it definetly got worst when that dog got put in.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hmm....
Well let's see, The Simpsons have been going down hill since around season 11-12, Spongebob's start of downhill was definitely around the time of the movie (didn't care to watch after that), I agree Fairly Odd Parents went down after introducing Poof, and honestly Disney Channel as a whole when they started to air shows such as Hannah Montana and Wizards of Waverly Place.

Also, I like to mention Revolution. The first season was great, but sadly went spiraling downhill at the start of the second season. I can kinda see why NBC canned it. :/


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

Even though I _love_ this show, I am going to have to say Chowder. 

Most of it's episodes are pretty good, especially the first few, but at Season three there is a _noticeable_ reduction in quality, it is not funny at _all_, and I couldn't even bring myself to watch all the episodes of that season. The only exception is the final episode, and even then, it's not as good as the first two seasons.


----------



## Jawile (Oct 4, 2014)

obvious spongebob
while there are some pretty good new episodes, most post-movie spongebob episodes are just kinda blegh to me


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

Adventure Time did Imo,its getting weirder and weirder,its just not cute anymore.There isn't anyone who I really like from it (maybe Lemongrab) But no one talks about it anymore.Its sad,but hopefully Gravity Falls takes its place.8D


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 5, 2014)

doctor who, the new season is honestly unbearable to watch


----------

